# Weat Texas BBQ Sauce.



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2016)

There is a long story about how we came to have this recipe. I won't bore you but the long and the short of it is.... a sucessful professional BBQ company that covers Texas the owner was delivering a bunch of brisket I believe for a company party at Possum Kingdom Lake. He tasted my mom's coleslaw and wanted her recipe he offered cash for it. Instead of cash Mom swapped her coleslaw for his BBQ sauce.

Anyway I make it every year or two. I wanted tell yall that I learned something new. 

Obviously the key ingredient is .........And my recipe calls for gallons. I always got gallon cans.













IMG_7509.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 14, 2016






I saw the really large cans on the bottom shelf where they put all the largest containers

BUT...... 













IMG_7512.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 14, 2016






This is NOT fluid weight, this is dry weight. It is almost 2 cups short of a gallon. So someone not any smarter me would ruin a pot of BBQ Sauce.

Of this is what it looks like when simmering.  It makes great Christmas gifts  I only recognize 2 BBQ sauces, one is from Texas and one from Carolina. A couple a jelly jars of sauce and a jar of peach jelly and it makes at least 3 more like 6 really great smokes glazed or BBQ'd meats.

Oh Oh OH! And a small pot of sauce looking like........













IMG_7508.JPG



__ foamheart
__ Dec 15, 2016






That's a #14 dutch oven.

Make sure not to assume size.  It really is embarassing.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 15, 2016)

How about the recipe!

Can you share it?

Or are you just teasing us!

Al


----------



## stokensmoke (Dec 15, 2016)

Yeah that looks really good. I'd like to hear both sauce recipies. [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## foamheart (Dec 15, 2016)

Let me 'splain...... My Mom had to sign a non-disclosure, not really but she promised the owner she would hold the recipe in confidence. This was in the very early 80's (Might have been the 70's when we still had a camp on the lake).. Mom's gone now but the restaurant chain is definately still going strong. Mom agreeing to hold anything in confidence was better than any legal document. How about since its been almost 40+ years and it was her deal, I'll share but I will not share the corporate name.

Its really simple

2 gallons premium Ketchup

2C liquid mesquite smoke

4C brown sugar

2C Lea & Perrins

2T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1T Ground Cloves

Most here believing we are smokers, would balk at the liquid smoke. But that is the recipe.

And The cloves decide the spiciness of the sauce. Be carefull it can get away from you in a heartbeat. You don't need onions, garlic, peppers etc etc etc... maybe a little apple juice to think the mixture while cooking it. OH and a SS pot is much better than a reactive pot to make it.

The Carolina BBQ sauce, I buy from my favorite Carolina BBQ shop called Short Sugars in Reidsville NC. AND its not a mustard base. He will not share his sauce recipe or sell me the recipe at a out of confrence rate..LOL So I order a case, usually  ever other year


----------



## disco (Dec 18, 2016)

Sounds tasty, Foam. Point for the secret recipe!

Disco


----------

